# Pine River



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking to fish the Pine for some trout/salmon/anything else willing to bite. Any advice on where exactly I should shore fish? I would wade it but I'm not sure how deep it would be. Thanks guys.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Ok, a few things...LOL No Salmon in the Pine. The confluence with the Big Manistee is above Tippy Dam. Does have trout though. Pretty good numbers too. But the Pine is a deep, very swift river. Not a wading friendly river by any means. If you can float it you will be better off. 

If you want more wading friendly water with a chance at Salmon I would try the upper PM in the flies only area. Easy wading and quite a few fish.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Ok, a few things...LOL No Salmon in the Pine. The confluence with the Big Manistee is above Tippy Dam. Does have trout though. Pretty good numbers too. But the Pine is a deep, very swift river. Not a wading friendly river by any means. If you can float it you will be better off.
> 
> If you want more wading friendly water with a chance at Salmon I would try the upper PM in the flies only area. Easy wading and quite a few fish.


Hah good to know. So what's my best bet fishing for trout in the Pine? Live bait?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

hplayer13 said:


> Hah good to know. So what's my best bet fishing for trout in the Pine? Live bait?


Yeah I would fish bait on the bottom. Some of the holes are pretty deep... if you are a decent bobber fisherman you could give it a go. But if you want to catch a few fish worms or minnows on the bottom would be a good bet. 

The river doesn't have a ton of huge trout, but it has very good numbers of both browns and rainbows. If you hit it right you can run into an occasional brookie too.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Yeah I would fish bait on the bottom. Some of the holes are pretty deep... if you are a decent bobber fisherman you could give it a go. But if you want to catch a few fish worms or minnows on the bottom would be a good bet.
> 
> The river doesn't have a ton of huge trout, but it has very good numbers of both browns and rainbows. If you hit it right you can run into an occasional brookie too.


Awesome. I will definitely try it out. What would you suggest if I hit up the Big Manistee for salmon and where?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ive waded the pine a few times and man it is tough. definately not a beginner stream, it will literally sweep you off your feet. its a gorgeous river. if i were you and wanted to wade get some practice on the lil manistee or portions of the pm. bank fishing ive always done well on the pm below the flies water, just make sure you know the regs and the water can be decievingly deep and swift i learned the hard way about ten years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

The river offers the opportunity to float a fly or a hat. The second can be very exciting if the wader is not experienced at reading the water. That river can change a lot from one year to the next. one thing you never want to lose is respect for the swift current and ever changing bottom. _*Good Luck!*_


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm planning on using gang hooks to present my bait (unless it's illegal, which I havent found in the guidebook yet). Should I pretie them and use a swivel, or just have it on my main line?


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

hplayer13 said:


> I'm planning on using gang hooks to present my bait (unless it's illegal, which I havent found in the guidebook yet). Should I pretie them and use a swivel, or just have it on my main line?


Let us know when your going, and what your driving, and someone will meet you there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> I'm planning on using *gang hooks *to present my bait (unless it's illegal, which I havent found in the guidebook yet). Should I pretie them and use a swivel, or just have it on my main line?


 You will be hung up all the time.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ive fished the Pine all my life and fortunately have only took one dunking. It was on the top end of a riffle so there was no danger. I did take the advice of the uncle that taught me to fish the Pine. NEVER wear wadders. I wear wadding shoes and old army BDUs, some of the holes in the Pine are DEEEP. As some one else said the river changes all the time. I fished one streatch last year came back about 2 hrs later to hit the first hole I fished and there was a big cedar laid right down into it. It had let loose from the top of a high sand bank, it would have been awosme to see. One other caution, watch out for the clay shelfs, they are slicker than snot and the water usually undercuts the sand underneath them. Even some of the small tribs have them...

be safe


----------

